# What aquaria forums do you visit?



## Robert Hudson

What forums do you like for other aquaria realted subjects?

FAMA magazine has started a forum and it has a real nice format, but has barely gotten started. I am trying to figure out where everyone is going for general fish stuff salt or fresh, and what people like about those forums so I can help FAMA get their's going. They have some great writers, like Julian Sprung. It would be nice to be able to ask these people questions. Apistogramma guy Wayne Liebel is another one.... but anyway what do you like?

FAMA Forum


----------



## Jimbo205

The fact that FAMA is both a magazine AND has a website it very appealing. 
And from the looks of it, extremely colorful. Grabs my attention.


----------



## Robert Hudson

I think it has potential. So what other forums besides APC do you go to Jimbo?


----------



## JanS

I didn't know that FAMA had started a forum. Cool!

As you know, my main fish forum is The Aqua Den Home Page . Why haven't you visited us lately Robert? 
Otherwise, I frequent the following (aside from this one):
Nano reef forums
The Cichlid Room Companion
Reef central
The ACA forums


----------



## DirkW

:wave: 

I'm new here, but I usually hang out at the forum in my signature.

:ranger:


----------



## sarcare

Yeah, Aquariumboard.com rocks! That is where I spend most of my time.


----------



## Jimbo205

> So what other forums besides APC do you go to Jimbo?


APC was the only one, until I found a fellow aquatic plant hobbyist that lives in Upstate New York that almost exclusively posts his threads and photos on plantedtank.net

Robert, as soon as I can find a forum similar to APC and plantedtank.net for the topic of outdoor gardening - that is what I will explore next.

Robert, so far I feel like aquatic gardening has much in common with outdoor gardening. Similar concepts, some differences.

I have all winter to plan for the next season. I know tons about soil for Square Foot Gardening. The Official Site of Square Foot Gardening and Mel Bartholomew, Originator and Author

I know nothing (comparatively) about vegetables. I successfully grew tomatoes, some lettuce and GIANT MARIGOLDS. Plants and biology and the specific characteristics of each plant are harder to me.

But for Aquatic Gardening, APC almost exclusively. Plantedtank.net once in awhile.

Robert, do you have any suggestions for a website for that topic?


----------



## Robert Hudson

Aquaden! You are right, I havn't been there for a long time! I should visit.

Aquariumboard, thats the one that broke off from aquariacentral right? It's interesting how some of these boards get started. Sometimes there is a community of people at a particular forum who get upset with the forum and go off and start their own. I think Aquaden started that way too right? It was a group of people from the Aquarium Fish Magazine forum. Tropical Resources started that way too like a year or two after Aquaden split from AFM, a group of regulars from AFM broke away and started tropical Resources. Ironically, later they became affiliated with TFH magazine!



> Robert, do you have any suggestions for a website for that topic?


Not off the top of my head, sorry


----------



## Jimbo205

> a group of regulars from AFM broke away and started tropical Resources. Ironically, later they became affiliated with TFH magazine!


 This is a question and not so much a possible observation. 
Does this hobby sometimes seem to have its own share of 'finicky' hobbyists? 
I only ask because that sounds like the same thing basically happened twice. 
I can't imagine getting 'upset' with someone over my 'hobby'. I find these glass utopias to be a peaceful retreat from the over-busy ness of life and work, etc. But then again, artists are known to be particular about some things. And look at all the beauty they create in the world.

I wonder how they react to people with a sense of humor. 

:boink:


----------



## mahamotorworks

Here and Online Freshwater and Saltwater Fish Community - In Depth Fish Reviews of Fish, Plants, Corals and other Aquatic Species

MAHA


----------



## hoppycalif

I visit this one, The Planted Tank forum, The Barr Report, and I participate on the Aquatic Plant Digest. It already takes up far too much of my time just keeping up on those, so I won't be looking for any others. I am satisfied with all of the 4 I now use.


----------



## Burks

APC
Planted Tank
TRAC (local club)
Aquarium Advice


----------



## trenac

*Aqua Den*... A small forum with a family feel and a lot of nice knowlegable people to chat with.

*Dwarf puffer forum*... A site dedicated to DP's with a knowlegable staff.

*Nano Reef*... A site dedicated to the small aspect of the reef tank with lots of info on DIY projects.

*Endlers R Us*... A site dedicated to the Endler with knowlegable people.


----------



## joephys

The other two forums I use are 
AquariumBoard and AquaFacts - Powered by vBulletin.

I like them because they are a bit smaller than some of the other forums that are more established, but both could use more members as they are both fairly new forums.

I tend to like forums because of the people more than anything about the site it self.


----------



## epicfish

Aquaria Central
PT
APC

I lurk on Nano-Reef, ReefCentral, and MFK. Been on Aquarium Advice lately for some...you guessed it! Advice on my guppies. =P


----------



## frozenoak

APC
PT
Plant geeks
Fish geeks

and now maybe 
FAMA Forum


----------



## SnakeIce

Well the start of Aquariumboard was in responce to a lack of an active admin at Aquaria Central. Aquafacts also began because of that same period of time at Aquaria Central. Aquaria Central has since gotten new admin attention.


I spent time here, 
Aquariumboard
Aquafacts
Aquamojo forum

And sign in occasionally at
Aquaria Central 
Tom's board 
Barr Report
aquatopia


----------



## ringram

I visit APC and plantedtank.net most often, but I also occasionally check out cichlid-forum.com or nano-reef.com as well. I've also been a subscriber off-and on(currently on) for the past 8 years or so of Aquatic plant Digest. I don't always get a chance to read it though.


----------



## gnatster

Mostly I read this forum, a little of PT, some Reef Central and Reefs.org. Then if someone points out a decent article or thread other places I'll check it out. 

Once a month or so I visit the Aquarium Photography forum as well. 

Robert, I picked up the latest FAMA, 30th Aniv edition. I remember when it came out. The first ad's I saw were in Radio Control Modeler. Anyway, there were pictures of all the authors but yours is blank.


----------



## Robert Hudson

> Anyway, there were pictures of all the authors but yours is blank.


I know, I didn't have a picture... the editor told me he was going to use a cartoon! Instead he made that... I sent him a picture with my last column a couple weeks ago. My Feb column is an interview with Diana and I have a link to this forum. March is about plant collectors and features Jen the Plant Geek from Planted Tank and Walter Wu, and has a link to PT. So I have equally plugged both forums. If I could get some of you guys to visit the FAMA forum, that would be cool!

Aquarium advice has a good plant forum. Lets see, who hangs out there, Picesgirl, Rex grigg, Malkore, Travis Simonson, and some other plant people.


----------



## RoseHawke

Mostly plantedtank.net, followed by APC. Very, very occasionally I'll drop in at Reef Central, or Nano-Reef. Just lurking since I know nothing about salt or reef and it's unlikely I'll ever have the resources to set one up.


----------



## Robert Hudson

> but I also occasionally check out cichlid-forum.com


Yeah, I am surprised that one has not come up more often, or some of the Discus forums. Or Age of Aquariums.


----------



## JanS

Robert Hudson said:


> Aquaden! You are right, I havn't been there for a long time! I should visit.
> 
> I think Aquaden started that way too right? It was a group of people from the Aquarium Fish Magazine forum. Tropical Resources started that way too like a year or two after Aquaden split from AFM, a group of regulars from AFM broke away and started tropical Resources. Ironically, later they became affiliated with TFH magazine!


Yes, AFM has had many waves of people split off from them since the Aqua Den group left. I think we were some of the originals from the birth of the AFM board, but they changed the format, had no moderation and people just decided to break off and do their own thing after that.
I think Cindy with TR was probably about the next generation to break off from them and start their own board. Well, I think she already had TR, but a bunch of people moved from AFM over to hers and it continually grew.

And yes Robert, you should stop in for a visit at AD. It's not like anyone has forgotten you.


----------



## MatPat

APC is pretty much the only forum I visit with any consistency. I may visit the Planted Tank and the Barr Report once a week but I no longer have the time I used to have to spend on forums


----------



## Robert Hudson

Yeah... thats how I first met you, Vicki and Dawn, on AFM. I became friends with Vicki and she joined my forum and was a big part of it reaching its hayday. One of you has the only picture of me on the internet! Oh and who was that elderly guy that was real big with that group? You know who I mean Jan? And I was actually part of AFM in a wave before you guys! In 1998 and 99! It was me, Robert Ricketts, (RTR) and several other people who are long gone now. That was when Fishgeeks was called JAWS. I became friends with Cindy too. Before she started TR, she says she was on Aquaria central and Aqualink, but I don't remember her from there.

How about mailing list, mail listservs? I think most of them have petered out to nothing, but does anyone belong to any? The biggest one has always been the Yahoo one...whats it called Uni something...


----------



## DataGuru

The primary forum I hang out on is our Goldfish and Aquarium Board (GAB). I also check in at KoiVet regularly. I also run the forum for the Oklahoma Aquarium Association.


----------



## cs_gardener

I must be weird, I only visit APC. I'm here for the El Natural area but I also enjoy reading throught the other areas. Do any other forums have a NPT focus?


----------



## Raul-7

Currently-
APC
Pleco-Fanatics
PT

Used to-
PlanetCatfish
ZebraPleco.com


----------



## Laith

Mainly APC but also, time permitting:

Barr Report
Chichlid-Forum
Reefcentral

Just never enough hours in a day...


----------



## Cavan Allen

This is pretty much it for me. Once in a blue moon I'll look at PT.


----------



## JanS

Robert Hudson said:


> Yeah... thats how I first met you, Vicki and Dawn, on AFM. I became friends with Vicki and she joined my forum and was a big part of it reaching its hayday. One of you has the only picture of me on the internet! Oh and who was that elderly guy that was real big with that group? You know who I mean Jan? And I was actually part of AFM in a wave before you guys! In 1998 and 99! It was me, Robert Ricketts, (RTR) and several other people who are long gone now.


Yes, that's right, we did all meet there, didn't we? I think I joined there in 1999. It's hard to imagine it's been that many years already.
The elderly guy was 2manyfish. After Vicki and 2many passed away it took a lot away from our board too, but we still have the same group of friends and plug along the best we can without going commercial.
I vaguely remember RTR too, but it's been a long time since I've seen him around.

No kidding, I'm the only one with your pic? What an honor.  It's still there in the "Fishville gallery" and if you click on my sig line, you can find it from there.

One of the mailing lists I'm on is Anubias Design (through Yahoo groups), which many of the members here are also subscribed to. I'm not sure if that's the same type you're referring to or not, though.


----------



## Robert Hudson

> Yes, that's right, we did all meet there, didn't we? I think I joined there in 1999. It's hard to imagine it's been that many years already.


We're giving away our age here! If you go further back into the 90's the Compuserve fish forum was big and the Newsgroups were much more popular than they are now.

Catherine, Planted Tank has a low tech forum, but they don't have Diana!

There is a huge forum from Australia that no one has mentioned. They have as many members as the Reef forums do. I forget what its called.


----------



## shewey

Hi Robert,

I am from Australia and use a couple big forums that are located here.

Discus Forums DiscusForums.com - Home
Reefing the Australia Way www.masa.asn.au

I suspect this is the marine forum you are referring to. Its pretty huge. Also the Discus forums is excellent for Discus, Angels, catfish etc. Of course APC is still the main forum that I visit.

Regards,
Mark.


----------



## cs_gardener

Thanks Robert, I'll have to have a look at Planted Tank, just to see what they do low tech wise.


----------



## Jimbo205

> No kidding, I'm the only one with your pic? What an honor. It's still there in the "Fishville gallery" and if you click on my sig line, you can find it from there.


 Jan S., I forgot that your sigline was a link. What a great set of photos. I don't if I saw Robert's or not, but very nice set of photos. You are obviously VERY good with computers and the web. There is always something new to learn here.


----------



## JanS

Thanks for your kind words Jimbo... 
You can certainly tell our evolution of cameras from the photos.


----------



## Jimbo205

I liked it all. It makes my posting photos with photobucket look like a stepping stone. 
So, is Robert the gentleman with the beard in the photos? You don't have to tell if Robert is shy.


----------



## JanS

Thanks Jimbo.

Nope, no beard for Robert. Hint, the pic is located in the first "Fishville" album you see, on the 3rd page of that album, titled "Robert H"...


----------



## Robert Hudson

Its an old picture... nothing you want to see! [smilie=p:

[QUOTE]I vaguely remember RTR too, but it's been a long time since I've seen him around.
[/QUOTE]

Robert is member of the DC plant club, actually posts here occasionaly, has lurked around APD for years, and just came to the FAMA forum, so he must have read this! He was a big part of Tom Griffins Forum, which is now long gone, and Aqua link, which I think is gone now too, and he was an old timer from Aquaria central which is now owned by the guy who owns Monsterfish or whatever its called. RTR and I were in a small group of hobbyists in the late 90's, maybe 8 or 10 people that I formed from AFM, for about a year or two before we disbanded. He and I were the only ones from that group that remained active in various internet forums to this day.


----------



## epicfish

....anyone have problems getting onto PT? =)


----------



## DirkW

> I vaguely remember RTR too, but it's been a long time since I've seen him around.


I see him off and on at both AquariumBoard and AquariaCentral. He's a great asset to the aquarium community; quite knowledgeable and enjoys helping people.


----------

